# keeping you down



## theablekingathelstan (Oct 27, 2020)

So many NTs like to keep others down from expressing themselves?
Why?


----------



## Abraxas (May 28, 2011)

theablekingathelstan said:


> So many NTs like to keep others down from expressing themselves?
> Why?


Because it seems unnecessary to them.


----------



## theablekingathelstan (Oct 27, 2020)

Abraxas said:


> Because it seems unnecessary to them.


what is necessary and who defines it? seems pretty arrogant.


----------



## Abraxas (May 28, 2011)

theablekingathelstan said:


> what is necessary and who defines it? seems pretty arrogant.


You're right, it is arrogant. But everyone has their demons. Feelers tend to be very sloppy in their thinking. There's no need to play tit-for-tat and take it personally.

Forgive them, for they know not what they do.
Love them, as you love yourself.


----------



## 8080 (Oct 6, 2020)

Many NTs read many texts written by other temperaments to _express themselves. _However, there are love letters that are too confusing to be worth spending much time completing or deciphering.


----------



## Clare_Bare (Apr 6, 2015)

theablekingathelstan said:


> So many NTs like to keep others down from expressing themselves?
> Why?


Not at all!
If anything, I encourage people to develop their attributes and be more confident individuals.
Although I do tend to point out flaws that require change .....


----------



## Handsome Dyke (Oct 4, 2012)

Not sure what this refers to. NTs want people to stfu, is that it?


----------



## Vasiliev (Dec 4, 2020)

Most people shouldn't be able to talk without a license..


----------



## Elistra (Apr 6, 2013)

There is no sense in wasting people's time with inane drivel when it's time to get shit done, or when a serious conversation is taking place. If someone lacks the intellectual wattage, maturity, and/or emotional stability to add value to such conversations, then they should be silent at such times.


----------



## Dreamcatcherplaceboeffect (Dec 24, 2020)

INFP here. I generally get along well with NT’s because they demand a lot less emotionally from me and sometimes that’s a nice change of pace. My perceiving/judging score is almost 50/50, and I’m a very private person, so I also rarely express my emotions to people in my everyday life so maybe it’s just that I’ve never had to deal with insensitivity.


----------



## SouDesuNyan (Sep 8, 2015)

I'm fine with people expressing themselves. But, if someone has a history of saying stupid things, then I would also like to express myself by ignoring such person or walking away.


----------

